# Comment bloquer accès à certains sites Web avec Firefox



## tildooboo (21 Mars 2011)

Bonjour 
Voilà, je cherche désespéremment une façon (la plus simple possible) pour pouvoir empêcher l'accès à certains sites internet lorsqu'on utilise mon Mac avec Firefox ou Safari. J'utilise principalement Firefox donc j'aimerais trouver un module qui puisse faire en sorte d'interdire l'accès à certains sites web dénommés. 

L'idéal serait de faire d'une pierre deux coups en pouvant bloquer les mêmes sites sur les deux fronts: Safari ET Firefox.. Mais bon si déjà je peux trouver un moyen pour bloquer les sites sur Firefox c'est un bon début 

Donc j'en appelle aux connaisseurs pour m'aider dans cette quête !

Merci beaucoup


----------



## Larme (21 Mars 2011)

Le Contrôle Parental te conviendrait-il ? Car vu, ta demande, on pourrait le croire


----------



## tildooboo (21 Mars 2011)

euh oui si ça permet de bloquer seulement certains sites que je veux volontairement et nommément bloquer alors oui ça peut le faire mais comment le mettre en place sur Safari ET firefox?


----------



## tildooboo (22 Mars 2011)

Pas d'aide pour une âme en détresse donc ? 

Nb: j'ai essayé d'installer des "modules" sur Firefox de contrôle parental sauf qu'on ne peut qu'activer certains sites accessibles. Ce que je cherche c'est n'empêcher que quelques sites déterminés..et non l'inverse ! HELP :rose:


----------



## daffyb (22 Mars 2011)

tildooboo a dit:


> Pas d'aide pour une âme en détresse donc ?
> 
> Nb: j'ai essayé d'installer des "modules" sur Firefox de contrôle parental sauf qu'on ne peut qu'activer certains sites accessibles. Ce que je cherche c'est n'empêcher que quelques sites déterminés..et non l'inverse ! HELP :rose:



t'es tu donné la peine de tester le contrôle parental de MacOS comme suggéré au dessus, au moins sur une session de test pour commencer ?


----------



## tildooboo (22 Mars 2011)

Le contrôle parental sur une autre session ne me convient pas, je pensais qu'il s'agissait d'un contrôle parental directement dans Firefox ou Safari sans avoir à changer de session...


----------



## daffyb (23 Mars 2011)

daffyb a dit:


> t'es tu donné la peine de tester le contrôle parental de MacOS comme suggéré au dessus, au moins sur une session de test pour commencer ?





tildooboo a dit:


> Le contrôle parental sur une autre session ne me convient pas, je pensais qu'il s'agissait d'un contrôle parental directement dans Firefox ou Safari sans avoir à changer de session...



J'ai écrit : *au moins sur une session de test pour commencer*
Mais tu peux aussi le faire sur ta session
Essaye !

Sinon, il reste encore l'édition du fichier host, mais là, c'est un peu plus compliqué que de cocher une case dans les préférences système


----------



## tildooboo (23 Mars 2011)

Je ne peux pas créer de contrôle parental sous la session administrateur (la mienne). Et de toute façon ce n'est pas ce genre de contrôle parental que je cherche (cf. message précédent). C'est pourtant "simple" je cherche juste à bloquer, sans avoir à changer de session, un ou deux sites nommés..ni plus ni moins!


----------



## daffyb (23 Mars 2011)

tildooboo a dit:


> Je ne peux pas créer de contrôle parental sous la session administrateur (la mienne). Et de toute façon ce n'est pas ce genre de contrôle parental que je cherche (cf. message précédent). C'est pourtant "simple" je cherche juste à bloquer, sans avoir à changer de session, un ou deux sites nommés..ni plus ni moins!


Si tu avais regardé d'un peu plus près le controle parental, tu aurais pu constater qu'il permet de bloquer nommément un site. M'enfin, j'dis ça, j'dis rien...

Ben t'aka éditer le fichier host
http://decoding.wordpress.com/2009/04/06/how-to-edit-the-hosts-file-in-mac-os-x-leopard/


----------



## tildooboo (23 Mars 2011)

A la base je vous ai demandé comment cela marchait. Personne n'a pris la peine de m'expliquer de manière claire, c'est sur que c'est plus facile de prendre les gens pour des imbéciles enfin bon, "j'dis ça, j'dis rien". 

Quand on demande de l'aide on ne le fais pas pour se faire rembarrer alors au lieu de dire faire comprendre qu'on est le dernier des abrutis, expliquer la démarche semblerait plus appropriée. 

Forum très convivial dites donc.


----------



## Polo35230 (23 Mars 2011)

Ben, c'était quand même assez clair...

Le controle parental, c'est fait pour ça. Larme a donné la solution.

Si tu ne veux pas changer de compte, comme te l'a indiqué Daffyb, il faut passer par le Terminal pour rajouter (dans le fichier hosts) les sites que tu veux interdire.

Par exemple, si tu veux t'interdire l'accès au forum MacGénération (avec qui tu es fâché ), tu rajoutes la ligne suivante:
127.0.0.1	        forums.macg.co
(Tabulation entre l'adresse et le nom de domaine)
Il faudra passer par un éditeur de texte pour faire les modifs, genre nano. Attention, c'est un fichier système, et nano, c'est un éditeur à l'ancienne. Pas fait pour les jeunes 
sudo nano /etc/hosts


----------



## tirhum (23 Mars 2011)

tildooboo a dit:


> A la base je vous ai demandé comment cela marchait. Personne n'a pris la peine de m'expliquer de manière claire, c'est sur que c'est plus facile de prendre les gens pour des imbéciles enfin bon, "j'dis ça, j'dis rien".
> 
> Quand on demande de l'aide on ne le fais pas pour se faire rembarrer alors au lieu de dire faire comprendre qu'on est le dernier des abrutis, expliquer la démarche semblerait plus appropriée.
> 
> Forum très convivial dites donc.


Ben heuu&#8230; des solutions t'ont été données plus haut...
Tu as eu une mauvaise journée, ou bien ?!&#8230;
Là, c'est toi qui traite implicitement les autres d'abrutis et d'imbéciles...


----------



## Gwen (23 Mars 2011)

Moi, je viens de le faire, j'ai bloqué FesseBouc sur l'ordi des stagiaires.

Mais pour ça, il a fallu créer une session administrateur que je n'utilise pas et enlever la partie admin de la session stagiaire.

L'avantage, c&#8217;est que cela bloque le site au niveau du système. Donc, Safari, Firefox, Opera etc sont automatiquement pris en compte.


----------



## tildooboo (23 Mars 2011)

gwen a dit:


> Moi, je viens de le faire, j'ai bloqué FesseBouc sur l'ordi des stagiaires.
> 
> Mais pour ça, il a fallu créer une session administrateur que je n'utilise pas et enlever la partie admin de la session stagiaire.
> 
> L'avantage, cest que cela bloque le site au niveau du système. Donc, Safari, Firefox, Opera etc sont automatiquement pris en compte.



Merci c'est exactement ça que je voudrais faire, mais vu que je ne suis pas douée (et je l'assume très bien, mauvaise journée ou non lol :love comment créer une session administrateur du coup?


----------



## tirhum (24 Mars 2011)

Menu pomme>Préférences système>Compte...


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Mars 2011)

tildooboo a dit:


> Merci c'est exactement ça que je voudrais faire, mais vu que je ne suis pas douée (et je l'assume très bien, mauvaise journée ou non lol :love comment créer une session administrateur du coup?



Attends, ça t'arrive de chercher un peu par toi même avant de demander aux autres de le faire à ta place ?

Pour créer une session administrateur, c'est comme pour créer une session normale, sauf qu'en plus, tu coches la case à cocher "Autorisé à administrer cet ordinateur". Mais si tu suis bien ce qu'on te dis, c'est une session normale, qu'il te faut créer pour faire ce que tu veux faire.

Là, c'est de l'utilisation de base, toutes les réponses que tu demande figurent dans l'aide de mac OS, il suffit de lire, et l'édition du fichier host n'est absolument pas nécessaire pour interdire l'accès à un ou deux sites. D'ailleurs, si tu suis les directives d'Apple, la session "administrateur ne doit servir qu'à administrer l'ordinateur, même toi, en utilisation quotidienne, tu es sensé travailler sur une session sans droits d'administration par sécurité (pour que si on s'introduit dans ta machine via le réseau, ça ne soit pas avec des droits d'administrateur).


----------

